# Pillar Bedding a Remington 700



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

How hard is it to pillar bed a remington action? Should I try to do this myself or take it to a gunsmith?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

You-tube that. Potterfield with MidwayUSA did a video.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have glass bedded all my rifles. They are 700's and Model 7 Remingtons. its not hard at all just go buy a glass bedding kit and do it..But being an old timer i am n ot sure what pillar bedding means.


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

I guess my question is has anyone here actually pillar bedded their rifle? I was thinking about doing it myself after watching the video from midway and wanted to know how difficult it actually was...


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

sfotiades, I have pillar bedded rifles in the past, nowadays I don't have access to the equipment nescessary to do as good of a job as a good smith would do. It is relatively easy to bed a rifle without pillars with just some fairly common tools. If you don't have access to a mill to bore the holes for the pillars or at a minimum a good drill press, I wouldn't touch it. Has anyone here paid a smith for one of these jobs recently, been about 30 years for me and can't recal what was charged back then.


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

Pdog I appreciate it the advice. I live here in Houston any good advice on a gunsmith in the area?


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

I would suggest Pete Pieper at Precision Barrel Work in Hempstead - 979-826-2563.

http://precisionbarrelwork.com/



sfotiades said:


> Pdog I appreciate it the advice. I live here in Houston any good advice on a gunsmith in the area?


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Sfotiades, the guy I use is Mike Bryant. Unfortunately he's in Wheeler TX. which is out east of Amarillo, too far. There should be somebody good around Houston, just don't know who that would be.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I second the recommendation for Pete, he does a great job no matter what. 

Just don't get him started on John Deere's......


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

It's not hard to do. I usually set the pillars first, then glass bed the action. After all of that is set I'll bed the trigger guard. Best bet for drilling the pillar holes is a piloted forstner bit. It will follow the existing action holes. The key is having right tools for the job. If you only plan to do once, it's probably best to have a gunsmith do it. 

Leave Pete alone....he's working on one of my rebarrel jobs!


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks guys I will look into it and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

> Leave Pete alone....he's working on one of my rebarrel jobs!


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: awww come on now, maybe he can squeeze in a bedding job or two in between....


----------

